
"top" clone for MySQL - r11t
http://github.com/jzawodn/mytop
======
JustAGeek
I used to use mytop but since 2 years or so, I use innotop now, which is just
like mytop but with more features geared towards InnoDB tables:
<http://innotop.sourceforge.net/>

It also works pretty much the same as mytop for MyIsam tables, I use innotop
in such away on one of the sites I own.

~~~
j_lagof
I use it too.. My "top" arsenal is composed of top, atop (for apache) and
innotop.

~~~
mattdennewitz
check out htop

~~~
jrockway
Now I want to write toptop, which measures the hit your system takes when
running 4 different kinds of top. :)

~~~
j_lagof
Very true, specially monitoring the monitors :)

------
dangrossman
I used this ages ago, but it became less and less usable as MySQL advanced and
mytop didn't.

------
mtarnovan
Unfortunately I don't see MySQL 5.x as being supported.

~~~
jrockway
Sounds like you've discovered what that "fork" button is for.

